# Moe and Sadie



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sadie is 8 and i got her off craigslist back in 2011, she is a purebred gsd and weighs 70 lbs.

Moe is 3 and i got him as a pup from my friends rescue Bullies In Need in ontario canada 3 years ago. He is a king shepherd lab mix and weighs 110 lbs.

They both get along great with the cats, goats and chickens


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The humans had a great deal to do with their accepting the others into their pack. Congratulations on that success.

How hard was it to get Moe across the border? Now, I'll bet it would be next to impossible.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It was pretty easy, the rescue had his vet papers but they said the border people didnt ask to see them, my friends that met me in syracuse ny drove with there little daughter so maybe the border people thought they were going on vacation? 
Yeah i get my animals with similar temperaments, the cats get slowly intergrated over 2 months with the dogs just as a precaution


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Was that business of having to have a passport in effect then? 

When I still lived in MI it was nothing to go back and forth to Windsor. The guys at the border crossing waved me through most of the time not charging me for using the tunnel to Detroit.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Maryellen ! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi nannypatty!!

3 years ago a passport was needed. Since we met on this side we didnt need one but my friends had theirs since they live in canada. 
I bet now you need alot more then a passport


----------

